# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Νέα Υπηρεσία: βρείτε θεραπευτή.

## NikosD.

Μια υπηρεσία που υπολειτουργούσε στο e-psychology.gr,
πλέον αναβαθμίστηκε με πρόθεση να παρέχει καλύτερες και πιο οργανωμένες πληροφορίες στους επισκέπτες.

Πρόκειται για την υπηρεσία αναζήτησης ειδικών της Ψυχικής Υγείας την οποία θα βρείτε στην κεντρική σελίδα του e-psychology.gr
ή κλικάρωντας κατευθείαν στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο.

*Κατάλογος Επαγγελματιών Ψυχικής Υγείας 
*

----------


## Adzik

ευχαριστουμε....!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lemag2002

Το θέμα δεν είναι βρείτε θεραπευτή αλλά βρείτε τον ΣΩΣΤΟ θεραπευτή,γιατί κυκλοφορούν πολλοί κομπογιανίτες εκεί έξω και ήθελα να ήξερα ποιός τους ελέγχει όλους αυτούς!!!¨Εχετε ακούσει για συνεδρεία 30 λεπτών που όμως χρεώνεται κανονικά,και που στο ενδίαμεσο ο \"θεραπευτής\"απαντά και στα τηλέφωνα ???Στην Ελλάδα όλα γίνονται!!!!
Νομίζω πως κάπου πρέπει να αποτυπωθούν κάποιοι κανόνες για το τυπικό μέρος τουλάχιστον που θα πρέπει να ακολουθεί ένας θεραπευτής για να ξέρει και ο απλός κόσμος τι του γίνεται,αν έχω καπου λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με...

----------


## maria210800

λεμ καλα τα λες.χαμος γινεται.εδω ειναι ελλαδα οτι δηλωσεις εισαι.δυστηχως πολλοι κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο ακομα και μεσω δικτυου.ασε χαμος.εγω εχω παρατηρησει πολλα περιεργα παντως.παρα πολλα.

----------


## Alkmeon

....εχει καποιους ψυχολογους που κανουν λεει θεραπεια αγγελων,μαλλον θαναι οπως τα μαλλια αγγελου!

----------


## keep_walking

Μου κινησες την περιεργεια Αlkmeon και το εψαξα:
http://www.im-glyfadas.gr/01/01/01010007.htm
αντε να δουμε τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε...

(οχι οτι η πηγη που βρηκα ειναι ιδιαιτερα αξιοπιστη τωρα που την βλεπω λολ)

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Alkmeon_
> ....εχει καποιους ψυχολογους που κανουν λεει θεραπεια αγγελων,μαλλον θαναι οπως τα μαλλια αγγελου!


Απ\'το βιοσυντονισμό στη θεραπεία αγγέλων...Δεν μπορώ!!!!(χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα)
Μήπως είναι τίποτα της εκπομπής του Χαρδαβέλλα και των παιδιών ίντιγκο ή αλλιώς γαλάζιων αγγέλων ή είναι καμιά θεραπεία \"Φάε φιδέ να δεις καλό\";

----------


## Alkmeon

.....περαν του αστειου υπαρχουν ορισμενοι που ειναι τελειως &amp;#8217;&amp;#8217;χυμα στο κυμα&amp;#8217;&amp;#8217; Τωρα θα μου πειτε καλοκαιρι ειναι...

----------


## Kassi

.....Ε,μα το έπιασες σωστά...Το καλοκαιράκι στην ακρογιαλιά πιάσε και μια δίκιλη ψυχοθεραπεία..Το θέμα είναι ότι τέτοια φαινόμενα είναι παντός καιρού...Και με αντιανεμικό να τους βρεις τον ίδιο καπνό θα φουμάρουν..Lemag τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σου και έριξα γέλιο..Τς τς...Και οι δικοί μου σηκώνουν τηλέφωνα...Μανίτσα δεν σε πήραμε για την γραμματειακή υποστήριξη για την ψυχοθεραπεία ξεπαραδιαζόμαστε...Τέλος πάντων,οι δικοί μου το κάνουν με τρόπο και εν μέρει ξέρεις παίρνει ο ασθενής στην φούρια του και πρέπει ο ψυχίατρος να τον καθησυχάσει..Να βάλουν ένα όριο 2 το πολύ 3 κλήσεων που θα επιτρέπεται να απαντούν και να μην λένε την ιστορία της ζωής τους....30 λεπτά,τηλεφώνημα και κανονική χρέωση;Να της φέρουμε κι ένα καφεδάκι και μια μανικουρίστ να φτιάξει λίγο το νύχι να μην πάει και ο χρόνος τσάμπα;Ρε εδώ μας είπαν στο φόρουμ στάση γιατρού στη ζωή...\"Η ζωή είναι ένα σκατό...\" Άμα περιμένεις αυτός ο άνθρωπος να θεραπεύσει την κατάθλιψή σου ρίξε πρώτα ένα Χορό του Ζαλόγγου...
Καλύτερα να το έριχνε στις αποχετεύσεις και σε \"ΒΟΘΡΑΤΖΗΣ Ο ΜΗΤΣΟΣ\"

----------


## Alkmeon

...ενας αλλος &amp;#8217;&amp;#8217;ψυχολογος &amp;#8217;&amp;#8217; θεραπευει λεει με χορευτικο Τσι και βοτανοθεραπευτικα σκευασματα και αλατι ενεργειακου καθαρισμου!Παει μου φαγανε ολους τους πελατες γμτ!

----------


## τι-ποτέ

τι είναι ο βιοσυντονισμός;

----------


## shannyn

όταν διάβασα την ανακοίνωση ένιωσα μία απέραντη ανακούφιση ένα πραγμά! :P

βιοσυντονισμός??
που το διάβεσες αυτό??
να συντονιστεί τι?

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> τι είναι ο βιοσυντονισμός;


Μααααα δεν είναι αυτό που λέει και η λέξη????
Η διαδικασία που ακολουθεί ο επαγγελματίας για να συντονίσει το βιός του με το βιός μας. (Κοινώς να μας τα πάρει αλλά χαλλλλλαρά......με βιοσυντονισμό!!!!!!) χαααα
Βρε καλίτερα το φενγκ σουι έστω και με το βρυσάκι και με το τσουρ τσουρ που έλεγε η olga στο τέλος του thread http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1173&amp;page=2 παρά αυτά τα δυτικοανατολικά σε -ισμό.

Όπως θα έλεγε βέβαια και ο Pappas (με κάποια παράφραση) υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να λέω αρλούμπες γιατί δεν έχω ιδεά τι είναι αυτός ο βιοσυντονισμός και όντως να είναι κάτι με αξία στην ομοιοπαθητική ιατρική (ου προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι)

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Alkmeon_
> ...ενας αλλος &amp;#8217;&amp;#8217;ψυχολογος &amp;#8217;&amp;#8217; θεραπευει λεει με χορευτικο Τσι και βοτανοθεραπευτικα σκευασματα και αλατι ενεργειακου καθαρισμου!Παει μου φαγανε ολους τους πελατες γμτ!


Όχι ρε με τρελαίνεις.....Ξέρεις στην προσπάθεια για την θεραπεία μου άκουσα πολλά...Εναλλακτικές,παπάδε ς και ένα κάρο άλλα...Η πλάκα είναι ότι έκανα Κουνγκ Φου και τα χορευτικά Τσι ήταν στο πρόγραμμα....οπότε τα αναπολώ και ρίχνω τρελό γέλιο..
Για Σαολίν πήγαινε αλλά του βγήκε ψυχολόγος...

Όσο για τον βιοσυντονισμό πήγαινε αναζήτηση γράψε την ομώνυμη λέξη και θα βρεις μια κατατοπιστική-ο Θεός να την κάνει-ανάλυση του βιοσυντονισμού....Πρόσεχε μόνο μη χαθείς σε καμιά μαγνητική δίνη και σε ψάχνουμε...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> τι είναι ο βιοσυντονισμός;
> 
> 
> ...


Με νιώθεις συνάδελφε..Ναι αυτό το λινκ που δίνει ο πρώην-σύζυγος είναι ένα από τα περί συντονισμού..
Συντονίζονται με τα Ευρώ και τον Dow Jone\'s...
Φαντάζομαι ενεργειακή θεραπεία με μαγνήτες....Επειδή είμαστε όμως και ολίγον γύφτουλες και δεν μας περισσεύουν λεφτά για ειδικά εισαγωγής βιοσυντονιστικά μηχανήματα παίρνουμε και τους μαγνήτες τους παλιούς-στυλ γερανού για τ\'αυτοκίνητα- και κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας...

----------


## Kassi

Alk κουράγιο...Ε,λίγο χρόνο μωρέ θέλει...Μετά τους παπάδες,τα φενγκ σούι,τα ενεργειακά αλάτια,τα χορευτικά Τσι και τους Σαολίν μετρ των τσάκρα θα στραφούν και σε εσάς....
\"Για τα λεφτά τα κάνεις όλα...........\" ή \"It\'s all about the money\"

----------


## Alkmeon

....ααα το αποκορυφωμα!βαζουν αγγελια στη χρυση ευκαιρια στα μασαζ και αφου παραθετουν οτι παραθετουν τελος παντων,προσθετουν στο τελος &amp;#8217;&amp;#8217;....χτυπηστε στο κουδουνι ψυχολογος&amp;#8217;&amp;#8217; Τωρα θα μου πεις κι αν εχει πτυχιο ψ το αποκλειεις;

----------


## Kassi

Υπάρχει τέτοια αγγελία;;;Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας όλα τα αλέθει.....Αίθουσα σιάτσου-μασάζ και ψυχοθεραπείας δίπλα...Πολύ πρωτοποριακό και πιασάρικο...Εγώ λέω στις καρέκλες που καθόμαστε τις ψυχοθεραπευτικές να γίνουν σαν και αυτές των κομμωτηρίων με το μασαζάκι τους.....Κι αντί να προσέχεις τον θεραπευτή να πατάς το κουμπί γιατί σου σταμάτησε το μασάζ...

----------


## Alkmeon

....δειγμα γραφης ηταν αυτη σου λεω,επρεπε να το κρατησω και να το στειλω στον Σεψ [μηπως ηταν καμια...ουκρανη ψυχολογος πχ και δεν ειχε ενημερωθει για τις συμπληρωματικες δραστηριοτητες της] Αααα τωρα βρηκα εναν αλλο που κανει λεει συμβουλευτικη ψυχολογια , στους Αγ Αναργυρους και εχει επισης zhineng qiqong[μωρε τι ναι τουτο παλι],belly dancing [ε αυτο το καταλαβαινω]και εχει επισης τα μοναδικα αρχαια ελληνικα ενεργειακα καλλυντικα Agema![επομενως ψυχοθεραπεια+hondos σε αρχαια εκδοχη]

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Υπάρχει τέτοια αγγελία;;;Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας όλα τα αλέθει.....Αίθουσα σιάτσου-μασάζ και ψυχοθεραπείας δίπλα...Πολύ πρωτοποριακό και πιασάρικο...Εγώ λέω στις καρέκλες που καθόμαστε τις ψυχοθεραπευτικές να γίνουν σαν και αυτές των κομμωτηρίων με το μασαζάκι τους.....Κι αντί να προσέχεις τον θεραπευτή να πατάς το κουμπί γιατί σου σταμάτησε το μασάζ...


Καλή ιδέα.Μασάζ και ψυχοθεραπεία.Να μας κάνουν πρώτα ένα μασαζάκι να χαλαρώνουμε για να μπορούμε μετά να κάνουμε την ψυχοθεραπεία μας πιο άνετα.Μήπως να προσθέσουμε και spa για ακόμη καλύτερη χαλάρωση?

----------


## NikosD.

Θερμή παράκληση,
βρίσκεστε σε ένα θέμα που αφορά μια υπηρεσία που παρέχετε από το e-psychology.
Ολη αυτή η εκτός θέματος συζήτηση δεν διευκολύνει κανέναν που θέλει να διαβάσει/ρωτήσει/συζητήσει κάτι για την υπηρεσία αυτή.

Νομίζω έχω δει κάπου στο φόρουμ γενικά ένα θέμα \"εκτός θέματος\" όπου μπορούν να στεγαστούν χαλαρές συζητήσεις.

Φιλικά,
Νίκος Δ.

----------


## Kassi

ΝίκοΔ μάλλον θα έπρεπε να αναζητούμε πόσο Εκτός Επαγγέλματος είναι οι καταχωρημένοι κατά καιρούς...

----------


## Orion

Εσένα Δωδώνη σίγουρα δεν σε διευκολύνει.Για τους άλλους αμφιβολο.

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> ΝίκοΔ μάλλον θα έπρεπε να αναζητούμε πόσο Εκτός Επαγγέλματος είναι οι καταχωρημένοι κατά καιρούς...


Kassi,
αν γνωρίζεις κάτι για κάποιον επαγγελματία του καταλόγου, αν θέλεις, μπορείς να μου στείλεις prive μήνυμα να το δούμε το θέμα.

Οριον, καλώς-ξανάλθες.

----------


## Kassi

Όχι κύριε Νίκο δεν γνωρίζω κάτι για κανέναν επαγγελματία του καταλόγου καθώς δεν τον έχω κοιτάξει..Σχολιάζω χιουμοριστικά τις κατά καιρούς αναρτήσεις.Άλλωστε η δουλειά μου δεν είναι να κρίνω την αξιοπιστία κάποιου επαγγελματία όπως δεν κρίνω την αξιοπιστία των παρεχόμενων πηγών στο φόρουμ και όπως δεν έχω προβεί σε άλλες αντίστοιχες επώνυμες κριτικές....Η δουλειά αυτή έγκειται στα χέρια άλλων.......

----------

